# Hair Pin Bends up to Alpe d'Huez



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Last year Norman and I went to Alpe d'Huez for the first time. We went with a normal tour company and caught the bus from Grenoble up to the resort. We were sitting in the front row seats of the bus and were both really enjoying the views - until we started the climb up to Alpe d'Huez. My goodness me - scary or what!!!!! Our bus driver even overtook a slower bus driver on the way up. 

The thought of driving up there with a 35 foot RV is rather daunting to say the least. For those of you who have driven up the 21 bends, how have you found it?? Norman says that we would be absolutely fine as long as we take it slowly. It is just me being an absolute ninny. Stupid or what!!!  :lol: 

Sharon


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sharon;

We were there last year, you should have no problems going up and its even better fun going back down :lol: On the way back down just make sure you don't use your brakes too much and use low gears for engine braking.

pete


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Sharnor said:


> Last year Norman and I went to Alpe d'Huez for the first time. We went with a normal tour company and caught the bus from Grenoble up to the resort. We were sitting in the front row seats of the bus and were both really enjoying the views - until we started the climb up to Alpe d'Huez. My goodness me - scary or what!!!!! Our bus driver even overtook a slower bus driver on the way up.
> 
> The thought of driving up there with a 35 foot RV is rather daunting to say the least. For those of you who have driven up the 21 bends, how have you found it?? Norman says that we would be absolutely fine as long as we take it slowly. It is just me being an absolute ninny. Stupid or what!!!  :lol:
> 
> Sharon


Imagine cycling up it!!!!Peter.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Hair Pin Bends up to Alpe d'Huez*

Some size of hair pin. 8O

Dougie.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh my goodness - I never thought about the downhill trip 8O .

Thinking about it now, we actually went to the back of the bus when we left last year. I think that I will have to be blindfolded for the whole downhill trip.

It must be absolute murder for the people doing the Tour de France! I am exhausted just thinking about it.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Enormous hair pins Dougie :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Sharnor said:


> Enormous hair pins Dougie :lol:


It bends all the way up to Alpe d'Huez? Geez. Must be enormous hair also.

Dougie.


----------



## alnshaz (Jun 1, 2007)

never seemed to bother armstrong or pantani et al.

alan


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

alnshaz said:


> never seemed to bother armstrong or pantani et al.
> 
> alan


DRUGS! PETER.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

No - can't be drugs because that is not allowed :wink:


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

we did it last year in our 7.4m MH in the dark :lol: it was fun (but then I was not the driver...) came down in the daylight, scarier...seriously it's fine. If coaches can do it... it is a major road at the end of the day.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS - at night 8O Ruth

But you are right - it is a major road - just a very scary major road.

I think the trick is to avoid travelling on that stretch of the road when the tour operators do the bus runs and ....... at night.


----------



## B1ondini (Mar 19, 2007)

Did it last year in my 6m Merc van conversion. Up was fine, just took it steady.

Down was a totally different kettle of fish!! By the time I got to the bottom, I had no brakes left... and I mean NO brakes. I should have changed the brake fluid before setting off - it was number 53 in the jobs to do before I set off. Only trouble was, I only got to number 26 before I ran out of time and had to set off!

Oh, I nearly forgot to mention the mad French cyclists overtaking me on the way down and offering me various hand signals as they passed (what was the two-finger gesture again??)

It was a fantastic trip trip though - well worth being brave.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Seems to me the answer is to close your eyes on both the up and down trips. This would make for a much more relaxed trip. Not sure if this would apply to the driver as well :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

For those of you who have never been to Alpe d'Huez and might be interested in seeing the road that we are talking about - go to Google Earth and have a look.


----------

